# A free fun site to create email signatures etc..



## Lisa2k (Sep 13, 2002)

This place is great, and what you create can be put into any email program out there *except Netscape*, and it gives you step by step directions on how to incorporate it into whatever email you want to use. You can also create all kinds of stuff for your web page. All you have to do is sign up to login, and you can create anything you want for free. This is what I made for my hotmail signature..*I chose to keep it small*..but there are thousands of different fonts, sizes, shapes, colors and textures to play with 

www.flamingtext.com


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They are just .jpg or .gif files and they do work with Netscape mail.


----------



## Lisa2k (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes, if you decide to save what you create. It's fun making up your own original signature or picture, with everything they have to offer. They do have jpg and gif animations to download too, but it's the "creating" part, that's the most fun. You can make anything you want there. I haven't even looked at what they have to offer as far as animated gifs go.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK I see what your saying now. Was just there and see that is something new I did not know they had.

Thanks


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Hehe that is quite a good site. Thanks.


----------

